# Variation on a Theme



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

So I just did this tonight. Please listen. You will be glad you did. : - )

mp3:
View attachment Variation on a Theme.mp3


score:
View attachment Variation on a Theme - Full Score.pdf


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonderful! You are a very talented guy. How I wish I could relive those days of Saturday morning cartoons with Bugs Bunny and Rossini.

But seriously, very nice mock-up. And you have a very sick and wondrous sense of humor. Glad I listened!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Heh, thanks! I appreciate it.


----------

